# Bought a camera for the kidding stall woohoo!



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just bought two of these for my kidding stalls. http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=42682X1149734&site=thegoatspot.net&xs=1&isjs=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fm.ebay.com%2Fitm%3FitemId%3D121209568171&xguid=16fcc69adba2fbfacf6c8776b6b2e4d7&xcreo=0&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thegoatspot.net%2Fforum%2Ff217%2Fpregnancy-testing-163226%2F&pref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thegoatspot.net%2Fforum%2Ff217%2Fpregnancy-testing-163226%2Findex2.html&xtz=300

$40 shipped.

I hooked it up to my computer tonight, which was super easy with the CD it came with. Wifi, night vision, audio, it rotates 360' and tilts 90'. I also downloaded the app so I can view from my phone ANYWHERE!

So excited to use this next week....first doe due March 13th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! Sounds like a good one.


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine is due march 16. I cant wait


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

That's awesome. I had no idea you could get something nice for this cheap. To bad my does are due this weekend. This would have saved me many a barn trip. Maybe next year  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am off to take a look! Cannot get something this nice for such a great price up here lol. Mine start kidding in April and this will save me from running back and forth every time


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

wow thanks for sharing. How is the picture nice and clear. I been looking but hadn't decided which one yet and that's a steal.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The picture is fantastic. The audio is a little scratchy. I'm hooking it up in the kidding stall tomorrow. I'll snap a pic through my phone and post it here  oh yeah, forgot to mention, you can take photos with it too!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thats awsome I want one for next year!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Installed the camera today. Here's a photo spying on the bucks in the next stall 

The only downside I have is....I mounted the camera on the ceiling, and my viewing is upside down. I think I need to mount it on the wall


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Remounted the camera so it's not upside down. Here is a photo I just took of the kidding stall using just the IR in total darkness. Pretty awesome!
That wall is about 12 feet away


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a new pic of the adjacent stall. Fostering a friends goats for the summer. Moms are Toggs, babies are togg/alpine and 1 week old


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you know how far away your cameras can be from the monitor? 
I bought one from Walmart- said 500 ft. line of sight- they fibbed! 
Thanks


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you have wireless in the barn, or did you hard wire it to a computer? Our barn is about 100ft. + from our house (where the wifi is) I like the price of these camera's but just wondered if they need the wifi, or what.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure how far the wifi will reach, I know they offer an antenna extender for it. I have an office in the barn, so I hard wired it


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. I am planning on making our old milkhouse into an office. We have a phone line down there I wonder how hard it is to make a internet line. Hmmm...Thanks. I will probably get these cameras as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

Does this camera record anything or is just a live picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it does, but I'm not sure

Best investment ever! I watched her on my computer until she started pushing. Then went down and helped her clean off three kids, 1 doe 2 bucks  now I can check on them from bed


----------



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi again. I was wondering now that you've had time to play with the camera a bit how is it working out for you still? Does it record anything? also is it weatherproof?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Camera is awesome! I'm not sure if it records. I can take pictures with it though. I do not think its weatherproof. Mine is in the barn and it's been down to 2 degrees with no issues. But there's no chance of it getting wet. You'd have to read the specs online for details


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's definitely great piece of mind to be able to check in on them


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That is so awesome!!! I'm sooo jealous! Will have to look into it of course


----------

